# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-21ПФМ "Vietnam" 1/48

## Драган

У меня путаница, у меня есть комплект моделей Eduard МиГ-21ПФМ "Vietnam" 1/48 , и есть трафареты для обоих вариантов, синий и черный, а также красные для предупреждающих знаков. Что в красном идут как угодно. Но кто-нибудь знает, какой цвет трафаретов я использую на МиГ-21ПФМ во Вьетнаме,натурального металла? Черный или синий?
Также интересно то, что на 5020 нет отметок на крыльях, даже на верхней или нижней стороне крыльев. Это правильно, или во время эксплуатации воздушного судна эти отметки на крыльях были? Вы видите, это очень запутанно.

 Спасибо

----------

